# Official Houston @ Detroit GAME THREAD. 11/2. 7 PM CST



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I am ripping Peja Vu's format.








*vs.*









*Houston Rockets vs. Detroit Pistons
November 2, 2004
7:00pm CST, KNWS, TNT *

*Probable Starters*





































Yao Ming/Maurice Taylor/Jim Jackson/Tracy McGrady/Charlie Ward 





































Ben Wallace/Rasheed Wallace/Tayshaun Prince/Richard Hamilton/Chauncey Billups 

The Rockets are going to be good but not tonight. Unless Tracy has a phenomenal individual performance, Pistons win it 84-76.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Pistons 87-84


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

It's the official start of the Yao and T-Mac dynasty!! Defending champs? Pssh! We'll make short work of them.... Yao dominated with 30pts and 15rebs, and T-Mac pulls a triple double. Houston wins 95-78.

There, how's that for optimism?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Yao dominated with 30pts and 15rebs, and T-Mac pulls a triple double. Houston wins 95-78.


u were really conservative:uhoh: :grinning: 

serious,i will gotta go for a interview tomorrow morning.WTF,i can't watch the game. :no: :heart:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

My theory...
If John Kerry wins, the Rockets will win. If George Bush wins, the Pistons will win.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

All I have to say is:

F! the election, I'm not missing this game. :yes: 

Rockets: 84
Pistons: 79


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Rockets don't even gel like a team. Pistons 90 Rockets 78

Old Taylor: powerless power forward
Old Ward: non-passing point guard
Old Jackson: runs like Dik


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Pistons 87
Rockets 81


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

low scoring good defense game. prince is going to do great on tmac. close game i say rockets 84 pistions 82... GO rockets


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> u were really conservative:uhoh: :grinning:
> ...


I just realize that I'll be missing the game as well, have a class tonight, F! And great to see all our regulars back on the board!




> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> Rockets don't even gel like a team. Pistons 90 Rockets 78
> 
> ...


I don't know why you like coming to our board so much... go be a pest at the Lakers board or something!


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Rockets offense will look stagnant, and the super abilities of Yao and TMac will have trouble overcoming that with the pistons defense. 

77-64 Pistons


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

If they play Yao 1on1 with Wallace, Yao needs to dominate! I predict
rockets: 85
pistons: 80
Yao: 25 11 rebs
Mcgrady: 22 7 assists


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Pistons 12 - Rockets 8

Middle of the 1st


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

the rockets made it close first period with out yao and tmac playing at the end


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Boki 


Maybe Mutumbo and Boki should take Yao and TMacs starting spots, they are doing horribly so far.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

You have to feel for Yao, he just isn't getting any calls when he is aggressive in the post. The team offense looks no better than last year, with most of the points coming from jumpers. Tracy needs to be more aggressive, I hope he takes it to the basket alot more in the 2nd half.

We're playing great defense, and Boki is having a great game!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I taped the game and just finished watching the 1st half. I gotta say I'm quite happy with the team - T-Mac and Yao are both off, but there's no need to worry about them.

- Boki is great, I've never given up on him and my boy done me proud tonight!
- Deke is a beast for a 38yr old... with better conditioning the guy can probably start at C for 1/2 the teams in the NBA!
- I like Mo Taylor starting at PF, he seems to be playing with more energy, running down rebounds and playing better D. He's gotta make his shots though..
- Juwan Howard is a scrub. Can't score, can't play defense... even Gumby can't help him
- Seems like T-Mac is only willing to pass to Yao on offense right now. He's an amazing player, and if his shots were falling we would've won today, but he's gotta learn to play under the team system - pass up the ball and take better shots
- Ben Wallace with a jumper is scary....

I haven't watched their downfall in the 2nd half yet, but seeing solid minutes from our bench is very encouraging. We should have no trouble with the Raptors tomorrow.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Charlie Ward was disappointing. Mo was impressive once again.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

There was one play in the second half that summarized everything I hate about Juwan Howard. The Rockets missed a shot, and the only two players who had a chance to get the rebound were Juwan and Rasheed. Juwan didn't even jump, he just sat and watched as he let Rasheed leap and grab the rebound from over his head. God, I hate that guy. At the risk of overreacting to one game, he looked even worse than I thought he would.

On a positive note, Bostjan Nachbar impressed me. If he can keep hitting his jump shots, he has the potential to be a poor man's Hedo Turkoglu, which isn't the greatest thing in the world, but it's at least a nice thing to have off the bench. I've called him a complete bust before, and I'm not ready to take that back yet, but I'm at least going to watch him more closely now.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> There was one play in the second half that summarized everything I hate about Juwan Howard. The Rockets missed a shot, and the only two players who had a chance to get the rebound were Juwan and Rasheed. Juwan didn't even jump, he just sat and watched as he let Rasheed leap and grab the rebound from over his head. God, I hate that guy. At the risk of overreacting to one game, he looked even worse than I thought he would.


I always thought Juwan was a decent player until he was on my team. He gets numbers at times, but tends to have very little positive effect on his team in terms of winning games. Very frustrating player to watch.

The best thing about about the Orlando / Houston trade was that Orlando got to dump Lue, Howard, and Gaines. Otherwise, Orlando never would have been able to get rid of any of them.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> The best thing about about the Orlando / Houston trade was that Orlando got to dump Lue, Howard, and Gaines. Otherwise, Orlando never would have been able to get rid of any of them.


At the time, a lot of people bashed John Weisbrod because they thought Orlando should have traded with Phoenix or Indiana instead. I think the reason he decided to deal with Houston was that the Rockets were the only team willing to take Juwan Howard.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> At the time, a lot of people bashed John Weisbrod because they thought Orlando should have traded with Phoenix or Indiana instead. I think the reason he decided to deal with Houston was that the Rockets were the only team willing to take Juwan Howard.


He basically said that on a local insider show that detailed the team's summer. Gaines they might have been able to get rid of because someone would still think he has potential. But no one would want Lue or Howard without being packaged with Tmac.

I don't think the Rockets will be a serious contender while Howard and Lue are getting serious minutes.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> He basically said that on a local insider show that detailed the team's summer. Gaines they might have been able to get rid of because someone would still think he has potential. But no one would want Lue or Howard without being packaged with Tmac.
> ...


well from the looks of it Mo Taylor will be getting most of the mins at PF, and he's handling it pretty well. Lue is getting back-up PG minutes and isn't doing too shabby. But this team's gonna ride on T-Mac and Yao... even if every role player has a career season, we're not gonna get anywhere if those 2 don't play at the level they're capable of.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> But no one would want Lue or Howard without being packaged with Tmac.


Lue has 1 year and $1.6 million remaining on his contract. Not a big deal. The 76ers wanted Juwan Howard for Eric Snow, but at the time the Rockets were confident that Howard would be a bigger asset to this team than Snow.



> I don't think the Rockets will be a serious contender while Howard and Lue are getting serious minutes.


How often does Rasheed Wallace take over a game? Not to mention Yao and McGrady probably had their worst nights of the NBA season, and they still did not get outplayed by the Pistons until the end of the 4th quarter. I think they will be very dangerous in the playoffs no matter how mediocre their PF situation is.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> well from the looks of it Mo Taylor will be getting most of the mins at PF, and he's handling it pretty well.


So far. I've always liked Mo, but the problem is that he's a little too similar to Juwan Howard. Both can score, but neither can rebound or play decent defense. Still, Mo at least usually looks like he's trying, which is more than can be said of Howard.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

am i watching correctly ???
houston had only 8 assissts ???
thats pretty low, the lowest i've ever seen.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> My theory...
> If John Kerry wins, the Rockets will win. If George Bush wins, the Pistons will win.



What did I tell you? I'm a genius!! Who cares about the freaking Rockets when we have to endure another 4 years of craziness. Ugh!!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Lue has 1 year and $1.6 million remaining on his contract. Not a big deal. The 76ers wanted Juwan Howard for Eric Snow, but at the time the Rockets were confident that Howard would be a bigger asset to this team than Snow.


Houston should have done that deal.



> How often does Rasheed Wallace take over a game? Not to mention Yao and McGrady probably had their worst nights of the NBA season, and they still did not get outplayed by the Pistons until the end of the 4th quarter. I think they will be very dangerous in the playoffs no matter how mediocre their PF situation is.


I don't think it is really an insult to say. Houston is going to be good regardless unless Tmac or Yao gets injured, but I personally don't think Houston will be a serious contender if Lue and Howard are getting good minutes. 

Regardless of Howard or Lue though, this team is going to need to get better at PG and PF ... if they do, they can win some rings.


----------

